# Amberjack Jigging VIDEO IS UP!! (Dec. 30)



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I finally got the video converted from my normal DV camera. The quality isn't that great, I guess it was the program we were converting on. Anyway, here's the video: 




<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/cr7vZWy-BYo&hl=en&fs=1 width=700 height=550 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

dude, nice video. whos the band in the background?


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Great video. How deep of water were you in? I am looking to do some fishing friday and curious were the bite is.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Good video. I was on what I was probablyyour last stop before coming in. Just recently started jigging and got a Shimano rig at Outcast and really like it.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

We were in a bunch of different spots and depths, but mostly hung around 120' although we did get out to the Oriskany.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bombtosser (1/6/2009)*dude, nice video. whos the band in the background?


killswitch engage


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks buddy, that's around the depth I was probably going to shoot for anyways. Hopefully I will have some of your good luck.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Did yall catch anything at the Oriskany?


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

The bite stopped shortly after we got there, but we did hook a few really big AJs. Unfortunately, all were broken off from the wreck. We did catch that red snapper there though.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

What kind of jigs were you guys using? Shimano butterfly, Williamson, diamond jigs? That looked like a heck of a day. We went out a week ago and got into the Bonita like you guys got into the Amberjack and had a blast. 

Good job

Ted


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ted-hurst (1/6/2009)*What kind of jigs were you guys using? Shimano butterfly, Williamson, diamond jigs? That looked like a heck of a day. We went out a week ago and got into the Bonita like you guys got into the Amberjack and had a blast.
> 
> Good job
> 
> Ted


I was using the williamson 5oz, the other guys were using 6oz bucktails and lazer eye vertical jigs I believe.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

cool ass video , cant wait to get back out myself.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job on the video. No bloopers?:letsdrink


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

great video and great song selction!!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice video, you guys got it together pretty well.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Great VIdeo.... My blood got pupming as soon as it started and didn't calm down until the lights went out. Thanks for the post!!!!

:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

pretty ol snapper


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Great video -- well done, didn't like that satanic screaming!!

As folks are fond of saying: "just my opinion" :clap:clap


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

very nice! looks like great times by all. and too bad for the grouper, would have been good eats. next time chris, you need to bring up the shark too lol oke


----------



## bulminnow (Oct 11, 2007)

Man thats a gooood trip and video , but is that a song or the sounds of one you passing a big brown trout !!!!!!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *chasintales (1/6/2009)*Great VIdeo.... My blood got pupming as soon as it started and didn't calm down until the lights went out. Thanks for the post!!!!


Then it worked!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I've only been jigging a few times and got hooked. Jason (Reel Property) was the first to put the idea into my head. Video was just great but background music was such that we had to turn it off, but that's us and you made the video for yourself and not us (Susan ...was in just awe). Bad thing about jigging and AJ's...is how many jigs were lost to King Neptune?


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great video really enjoyed it. I hate to see the man in the grey suit get a beautiful gag like that. I know that just made you sick.

Rob


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting the vid. And making me max out another card to get into this jigging thing. ButI swear to God if I hear my wife say "you gonna get jiggy with it now?" one more time....


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. There will be more videos to come!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great video, those jigs just tear them up like nothing I have ever seen. Nice job.:bowdown


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

hey tru king....were you using double hooks on the williamson 5oz? I remember using a 7 oz...single hook with no much luck...changed to a diamond rig and flipper got it..talk about pulling drag on a huge 400 pounder...thought hey were smarter than that. great video man,....thanks for sharing. :clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Fishermon (1/7/2009)*hey tru king....were you using double hooks on the williamson 5oz? I remember using a 7 oz...single hook with no much luck...


I pretty much always use singles. They work just fine for me. Besides, when you use two hooks you end up getting way to many "solo double hookups" (two fish on one rod).


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

> *true-king (1/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Fishermon (1/7/2009)*hey tru king....were you using double hooks on the williamson 5oz? I remember using a 7 oz...single hook with no much luck...
> ...


Definately remember that. I remember once I had 2 smaller amberjack on at the same time3 times in a row. Thought they were pretty big ones :banghead. Plus with two hooks you hook them in the mouth and the gill plate and it makes formore work for small ajs


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice video, now I have to get a video camera. At least you ended up with the good part of the grouper. Keep jigging,

it's a sure thing this time of year. Try some squid on the bucktails the scamp love 'em.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

That was one Bad A$$ video filmed on a Bas A$$ boat with a Bad A$$ Crew. You guys rock. Keep up the good work......:bowdown:clap


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

like i said before an AWESOME vid ans a great song choice...i just think the people chriticizing the music should keep it to themselves because when i see a vid with country or and soft music i dont like it and turn the speakers off but dont say anything...just my opinion though


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (1/7/2009)*Bad thing about jigging and AJ's...is how many jigs were lost to King Neptune?


I lost like four. I was getting pretty upset. $8 gone...$8 gone....$8 gone...:hoppingmad:hoppingmad


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

hey i went to high school with one of the guitarists funny. jigging looks fun im gonna have to try it.cool video!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome vid. i too like the jigging have had good luck with it! never no what you will pull off the bottom. it's a fun way to fish. 

scot


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

> *Captain Rog' (1/7/2009)*Nice video, now I have to get a video camera. At least you ended up with the good part of the grouper. Keep jigging,
> it's a sure thing this time of year. Try some squid on the bucktails the scamp love 'em.


Will do! :letsdrink


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I love Andrew's hookup at 2:01. Just great:letsdrink


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

> *Private Pilot (1/8/2009)*I love Andrew's hookup at 2:01. Just great:letsdrink


You mean Thomas :moon


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FishingAddict (1/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Private Pilot (1/8/2009)*I love Andrew's hookup at 2:01. Just great:letsdrink
> ...


:withstupid He's right, it's Tom


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Ahh...Dang twins!:doh


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

AWESOME vid!!!!!!! You must really be living right brother. You are a fish catching machine


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes! finally someone with some good music on their video. Good choice with killswitch. fishing is brutal, so the music should be too!


----------



## GatorDoc (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome video, am looking forward to getting out and trying this jigging thing!!! Can't wait for the winds to die down to ge tback out. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice video. Looked like a fun productive day.


----------

